# 65535 Unread Private Messages?



## OnyxSax (Feb 3, 2003)

When I logged in tonight, the forum told me I have 65535 unread private messages. However, when I went to my messages, only the usual amount were there. I don't really have 65535 unread messages do I?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

OnyxSax said:


> When I logged in tonight, the forum told me I have 65535 unread private messages. However, when I went to my messages, only the usual amount were there. I don't really have 65535 unread messages do I?


Yes you do. And you'd better get busy. :yikes!:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

That same glitch happened to me awhile back. I logged out and then waited a few hours. When I logged back in, the problem was gone. No idea what caused it either.


----------



## DukeCity (May 26, 2006)

Wait a minute...did you say 65535? 6+5+5+3+5=24
All sent to 1 guy?
24-1=

_23!!!!!!!!_:twisted:


----------



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

I too have 65535 messages. - Maybe I should run for PRESIDENT OF SOTW!!!!


----------



## SaxoPiper89 (May 10, 2006)

I was told I had one new message... and.. I didn't. That was a while back though.
ha.. 23. : )


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

DukeCity said:


> Wait a minute...did you say 65535? 6+5+5+3+5=24
> All sent to 1 guy?
> 24-1=
> 
> _23!!!!!!!!_:twisted:


I promise you its the apocalypse.:twisted:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

OnyxSax, check your PMs.:twisted:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Gentlemen and -women:

Unfortunately I have no good explanation to 65535 PMs except if you had 65535+1 you would go back to zero. :twisted: 

Seriously, we will have to make some changes to the database parameters very soon, so it is hardly worth of the trouble trying to recreate the problem.

Keep your problem reports coming, though, they are important.


----------



## odsum25 (Apr 5, 2006)

Even though you already said you're not really sure, just figured I'd let you know that I have consistently had 6553*4* private messages. So I guess I'm not as important as you guys who got 65535. I had it once before, but at that point logging out and logging back in fixed the problem. This time it's been like this for a couple of days. Doesn't bother me and doesn't seem to cause any problems, so make of it what you will.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

This is a binary number, familiar to all computer geeks.

2^16 = 65536.
As computers start with the number zero, the largest number that can be
represented by a 16 digit binary number is 65535 or in hexadecimal
notation it is written as 0ffffh.

Somewhere the program has had a glitch.
I suspect the number rolled under.
For example, if you had one private message and attempted to delete
it twice (unintentionally), it would go from 1 to zero, and then to -1.
If the value is stored in a 16 bit integer then the -1 would be interpreted
as 65535.

However, as I see other people have had the same problem, then more than
likely this is a bug that the programmer has not yet fixed.


----------



## joelsp (Mar 22, 2007)

I also have 65535 unread messages. In reality, I have 0 unread messages.


----------



## OCdt TANG (Apr 15, 2007)

kavala said:


> This is a binary number, familiar to all computer geeks.
> 
> 2^16 = 65536.
> As computers start with the number zero, the largest number that can be
> ...


Interesting...

(I too have 65534 unread messages, so decided to look it up).


----------

